# shwartz spices



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

can i just sprinkle them on chicken and stick it in the george forman grill?


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Don't see why not. I put mine on the chicken wrap it in foil and bang it in the oven


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Yep or you can sprinkle in on wrap it in foil and bang it in the George for less mess


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I chuck allsorts of spices on my chicken, it would be bland as fk without it!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I mix it with abit of olive oil and lemon juice to stop the spices burning..

Plus I never use the forman it dries the chicken out massively I find!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I always use these spices, makes chicken tasty again, I would have gave up with chicken by now if it wasn't for the spice, tiny drop of olive oil in a frying pan and just chuck it on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cut little pockets in the meat and insert spice


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> cut little pockets in the meat microwave for 30 seconds and insert penis


fixed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chambers9k said:


> fixed


watermelons 2mins poke hole job done


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Charlee Scene said:


> can i just sprinkle them on chicken and stick it in the george forman grill?


i do exactly this


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

cheers lads, i take it you just do the same with the shwartz seasoning aswell?


----------

